# Buying a Cascade 29'



## Strangeflow (Sep 28, 2007)

I just checked out a '68 Cascade 29' today and will hopefully be buying it soon. It need interior cushions, engine cover/stairs, some interior paint, sails, stove, fuel tank, and the engine hooked up (aligned, wired and plumbed). Also the main windows and dorade vents leak.

the engine is a newer Kubota 3 cyl 20 horse

I have checked for rot in all the bulkheads and ceiling and cabinsides (especially around the leaks) but there appears to be no rot. The bilges are nice and clean and the keel bolts look good with no rust. It has wheel steering and all of the pulleyts and cables are bronze/stainless and in good condition.
The wiring isn't too big of a mess aside from a funky stereo installation and all the mast wires cut.

I'm not too worried about finding sails as the cascade 29' has the longest active production in history.
the engine should be fairly easy to hook up as there was a volvo diesel in there before and the guage/ignition cluster is intact.
For the fuel tank i plan to tig weld my own from aluminum.

at this point i am pretty much set on the boat the only problem being that he promised he would hold it for another guy to look at tomorrow morning. *fingers crossed*

I guess I am just asking if there is anything else i should look out for?
any advice would be greatly appreciated.

thanks,
-Patrick.

Oh yeah, asking price is $3500...


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

*Project boat?*

Are you sailng that you are buying a boat without sails, fuel tank, and working electric system? There is no engine installed also. How is about holding tank, sink, water tank, any pumps, anything? 
I love projects, however it may be too much a project for novice sailor......

Good luck!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*Ill bet you*

could get it cheaper then that. There are a lot of boats for sale rightnow in sail away shape for 3500.00. 
Dont be to eager to get your feet wet.


----------



## Strangeflow (Sep 28, 2007)

holding tank and pumps yes, water tank and sink yes, electrical is working the engine just isnt wired in and the mast lights/antenna are not wired in. The only other wierd electrical system is the stereo which will all be torn out anyway. I have been looking for a boat slightly larger than this for about two years and only recently started looking for a boat under 30 ft, but I am not a totally novice sailor, I have been sailing large boats with my family my entire life (starting with a sail to Canada when i was 7 days old) have dinghy sailed extensively, and owned two larger(than dinghy) boats myself although both outboard propelled and swing keel. I am a very capable mechanic and woodworker and pretty good at electrical and am fully competent that I can handle the project I Just don't know too much about this specific boat.

I know the boats (when set up properly) are blue water capable although I don't like the exposed rudder.

The reason for my interest in this particular vessel is that it is a fairly heavy boat for its size (not to mention fixed keel), has a fairly large diesel engine for it's size, has a lot of interior space and has wheel steering.

I live in Washington state, the market is comparatively steep here, I have been surfing Craigslist and Yachtworld and this seems to be a pretty good deal. Although if anybody knows of a better one I would love to hear it.

Personally I think the boat is worth the money, no rot, great engine, wheel steering, old yet functional systems, all interior joinery in good condition and good rigging (i know a good place to get nice used sails for cheap)


So I guess what I am really looking for is pros and cons of the boat, there were only two reviews in the review section but if you don't think it's a good deal i would like to know that aswell.

thanks.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I wouldn't pay $3500 for that boat, considering how much work needs to be done. You could probably spend just a bit more and get a boat that was in ready-to-sail shape, and save a considerable amount over what that boat is going to cost you. Based on my experience, the price differential a boat that is in ready-to-go shape that is the same make and model as one that is in "project" boat shape will be far less than what you sink into the "project" boat, and you'll be sailing, instead of working on the boat. 

As for the boat... not familiar with that specific boat... but if you're planning on making bluewater passages in it, make the water and fuel tanks fairly large, since insufficient tankage is a serious limitation on a bluewater boat.


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

*I assume you plan to do "ALL" the work yourself?*

I have been watching for a Sailboat to live on for two years now. There many out there from Free on Up. 

Some of the free boats would end up costing more to fix-up than it would cost to buy one all ready to go. Just do a little math on the things you will need to buy, such as Sails. True, some of the more ready boats may have Sails and need new ones soon. Lot of if, and, and buts. 

Some of the boats I am considering now I would not be afraid to Sail home on the Atlantic, "Once the weather and Sea are more cooperative". They are 60's and a few 70's models. Many have a good Sail List (Some are Tired). Engines are running (Though I not bet money they get me home). Bottom paint is Fair and be good for a year or two (Give time to recover from the initial purchase price).

These boats are less than $8,000. I have very few in the $3,500 range. But, punching numbers of additional work and materials help you get a better focus on what to buy.

Also, what you have to spend will bear on your purchase. May have to buy cheap and over time put money and labor into something to have what you could have bought less your labor time? Hope you understand what I saying.

I could show you a few fixer uppers that I have watched, but, I really hate throwing more boats out for a person to add to the Frustration of looking. I know when I started looking, it was like Diving into a swimming pool of Jello and trying to find the only Cherry. 

It has taken 2 years for me to reach the point I at now. I can almost see a boat now on the Internet and without ever going to look at it, I know if it will still be forsale next year or be sold in the Month. Also, this time of year the buying slows a little. Even for a Great buy, so, I never feel pressed to buy.

Now, I hope all that Mumbo-Jumbo above helps. But, do some math! I going to use a good quality Bottom Paint on my boat when I find it and when it needs it. Off hand I think that Paint alone sells for $200 +/- a Gallon and that not any other Primers etc. I will need. And Sails (If you need them) man find a Sailmaker on the Internet and do the math.

Well, I not sure I help you any.  Good Luck!


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

Here something may help. First, I want to say, I not telling anyone to buy here. This just a quick place for you to get an idea of what sails will cost (You make, or, they make)! There many places to buy sails and that another Question to ask.

But, maybe this help with your math;
http://quotesys2.sailrite.com/

Once there scroll down for a quick list of boats. A 7.4 oz. Mainsail, them make is about $1,400.


----------



## Strangeflow (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah thanks, new ones are pricey although I know a really good place to get good used ones. 
Anyway, the deal fell through, the guy he was holding it for (1st caller, i was 2nd) bought it even though i was the first to check it out. So i guess the price doesn't matter anymore. I really like the boats though, hopefully another will come up.


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

*There will be more*

In the time I have been looking there have only been a few sailboats I was ready to buy. They sold quickly, and in a way I feel that was good as I knew I had spotted a good buy.

One thing I found, there will be another in time. 

Good luck and maybe something show up again for you.


----------



## Strangeflow (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, this was the third close call, but the other two, I was going to buy then discovered serious problems, A.K.A. all bulkheads rotten out at the bottoms inside the ply, and rust almost all the way through the hull of another. So yes, there will be more, I just want to get sailing.


----------

